# Mobile Shooting Bench



## Chips O'Toole (Dec 16, 2020)

To be honest, I finished this yesterday, not today. I built my own shooting bench.

I thought L-shaped was the way to go, but I got expert advice from precision shooters, and I found out the correct design is rectangular and low to the ground.

I used 2" tubing, pressure-treated wood, 5/16" hex screws, and truck bed paint. Sanded and sealed the wood. Hope it holds up.

The axles were turned from scrap 3/4" bar. I made short axles, turned shoulders on them, pounded them into holes drilled in the tubing, and welded them in place.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 16, 2020)

I assume that you are sitting at one end, if so, I'd have left the lower tie bar out so there was easy entrance for your feet.


----------



## Capt45 (Dec 16, 2020)

Also put a hitch on the side opposite the wheels; riding mower or ATV/UTV will really make it handy.  Nice job!


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Dec 16, 2020)

I welded the lower strut on the front legs by mistake, but when I sat at the bench, it wasn't in the way, so I left it. It's very handy for lifting the bench so I can roll it. The bench is extremely heavy, so rolling it without tilting it up and putting the weight on the wheels is impossible for one person.

I haven't done anything about connecting it to a cart yet, because I am not sure how I want to do it. I can't have anything in my way when I sit. I have an idea for utility cart receiver attachment that would hold onto the lower strut.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Dec 16, 2020)

Nice design. I could never understand the cutout on the range benches. Never feels right to me. 

For F-TR Class competition I shoot prone so no need for a bench. I have friends that built the bench for prone that is long enough to lay on. It is pretty cool seeing him pull it with his side by side. Easy for him as he lives on a large farm, just hooks up in the barn and pulls it to his own range. My club has just put in baffles and has built prone benches so that the baffles are still viable. A lot of clubs are going to this layout.

Maybe a hitch receiver welded to under the front strut and flush to it. You just insert the receiver and hook it up.


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Dec 16, 2020)

I made this thing to go beside a prone platform in my pasture. A friend of mine visits, and his neck won't let him shoot prone. The platform is great because it keeps me out of the dirt, away from the bugs, and it puts me above weeds that grow between me and the target.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 16, 2020)

Nice Bota !


----------



## Papa Charlie (Dec 17, 2020)

Chips O'Toole said:


> I made this thing to go beside a prone platform in my pasture. A friend of mine visits, and his neck won't let him shoot prone. The platform is great because it keeps me out of the dirt, away from the bugs, and it puts me above weeds that grow between me and the target.
> 
> View attachment 347568



So I have one question, who shoots from the bottom bunk?


----------



## Jubil (Dec 17, 2020)

I’ve been thinking of building one of those. What are dimensions?
With the price of ammo now, it wouldn’t be used much. I know you probably handload your ammo but the price of components is rising also.

Chuck


----------



## Papa Charlie (Dec 17, 2020)

Jubil said:


> I’ve been thinking of building one of those. What are dimensions?
> With the price of ammo now, it wouldn’t be used much. I know you probably handload your ammo but the price of components is rising also.
> 
> Chuck



If you can find them. I have plenty of I only use Varget, Berger Juggernaut 185gr, and CCI BR-2 for my .308 competition rifle. But there is no stock anywhere to be had and when you find some, they want 10x the price for it. Luckily have have plenty of 45ACP's loaded and same .30-06 for the M1 and a couple of bricks of 22LR.


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Dec 17, 2020)

It's about 4 feet square. I made it so 9 two by sixes would cover it, with a couple of inches of overhang on each end. The top is 29.5" high. The tubing is 2" by 1/8", and the angle iron is 1". I used around 30 5/16" hex screws to hold the top on, and I sealed the wood. The paint is truck bed spray.


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Dec 17, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> So I have one question, who shoots from the bottom bunk?


 
The top is sheet metal.


----------

